# Nikolai Kapustin



## clavichorder

Has there been a thread on him yet?


----------



## Ukko

clavichorder said:


> Has there been a thread on him yet?
> 
> Dunno. Hasn't Hamelin recorded his music?


----------



## clavichorder

Hamelin has indeed, but preferable to Hamelin even is Kapustin himself playing his works, in my opinion.


----------



## starthrower

Good stuff!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I like his music very much.

Martin


----------



## Delicious Manager

I like Kapustin's music in small doses it's fun. However, he is VERY limited in his musical and structural abilities and many of his pieces do tend to use the same compositional devices over and over again. He has an inventive mind, but doesn't have the skills to make the most of them. This reveals itself the more you listen to his music.


----------



## clavichorder

Delicious Manager said:


> I like Kapustin's music in small doses it's fun. However, he is VERY limited in his musical and structural abilities and many of his pieces do tend to use the same compositional devices over and over again. He has an inventive mind, but doesn't have the skills to make the most of them. This reveals itself the more you listen to his music.


But if you call it Jazz, its the best Jazz I've ever heard!


----------



## Polednice

I actually only stumbled across Kapustin two days ago because my partner suggested I listen to some. There was an arrangement of some Dizzy Gillespie which was rather fun, and a Toccatina (I think) which sounded like an endless rant.


----------



## Delicious Manager

clavichorder said:


> But if you call it Jazz, its the best Jazz I've ever heard!


Well, it's like written-out jazz. I like it. But what I'm saying is that his musical vocabulary is limited; one hears the same kinds of musical techniques over and over again.


----------



## clavichorder

Delicious Manager said:


> Well, it's like written-out jazz. I like it. But what I'm saying is that his musical vocabulary is limited; one hears the same kinds of musical techniques over and over again.


I agree actually, its manages to be very busy while being rather uniform, an extreme compared to even Hindemith or Medtner.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

The thing I like the most is that his music is *between* jazz and classical...IMHO

Martin


----------



## science

We can merge: http://www.talkclassical.com/12271-do-you-know-kapustin.html


----------



## Romantic Geek

Just heard a performance of this work last night. It was wonderful!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kapustin is great. Love Kapustin. But I keep on forgetting about him all the time. I discovered his music in 2010.


----------



## Romantic Geek

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Kapustin is great. Love Kapustin. But I keep on forgetting about him all the time. I discovered his music in 2010.


I feel the same way. When he's on a concert program, I'm always like "I LOVE Kapustin!" But do I listen to his as much as profess my love (or as much as I should)...no.


----------



## Romantic Geek

I think it's obvious what (at least one of) the variation(s) is in this piece


----------



## TxllxT

*Nikolai Girshevich Kapustin (born 22 November 1937)*

A Russian composer who fuses jazz idiom with classical structures.


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------

